# Escada handbag



## Stephanie (Oct 8, 2006)

a few years ago my grandma gave this bag to me still in the box i duno where she got it exactly, but does anyone have any idea how i can find out how much its worth?, ive googled escada bags and they are all a bit pricey, but nothing i have found is similar to mine.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 8, 2006)

No idea, but that is a nice bag! So nice of your grandmother to give it to you!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 9, 2006)

I would just compare to the other bags if you're looking for an estimate..I like it..it's shiny..


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 9, 2006)

ebay has escada bags from $175 -$750


----------



## babyBI (Jan 5, 2007)

sorry , i dont have enought post to see your picture but the most famous and popular bag of Escada is Eluna bag . I'm a fan of Escada and i love Escada bag even sometime they are pricey


----------



## magosienne (Jan 6, 2007)

i know they are pricey. that's a very nice bag. i wish i had a grandma like yours^^.


----------



## David (Jan 7, 2007)

The bag looks to be in perfect shape. I think it's nice, lucky you. Good luck.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 7, 2007)

sorry cant help

maybe you can email them and ask


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 12, 2007)

Use it wiith pride. Especially since it is in such shape. That would look great with basic black. I love antique bags. Kookie


----------



## summerxdreams (Jan 12, 2007)

thats a beautiful bag, sorry but I don't have any info on it


----------

